Ask HN: What statically typed web framework do you use? - networked
======
alexmingoia
I use Warp web server, Blaze for constructing HTML, and Selda for interfacing
with a PostgreSQL/SQLite database.

I use a simple hand-rolled monad to construct a response, which handles
threading state and accessing the DB. It’s similar to the one described in
“Build Your Own Haskell Web Framework on WAI” [https://broch.io/posts/build-
your-own-wai-framework/](https://broch.io/posts/build-your-own-wai-framework/)

I love the ease of deploying a single small binary. No worries about
maintaining a remote language environment and ensuring parity, installing
dependencies, and running a Git server just to deploy a new version. And it’s
more secure than downloading and running packages from NPM or gems or whatever
on the application server.

------
weavie
For the frontend it's PureScript with Halogen.

